# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تو این مدت میشه چند اورد؟

## kamranhoman

سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## uouo

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


سلام :Yahoo (105): 
چ رشته ای هستی ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## -Sara-

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


برنامه رایگان ۷۵روزه رو بگیرید با اون بخونید و ی سری مباحثشوو حذف کنید...اینترنتتونم قطع کنید.تلگرامتونم پاک کنید.فقط درس بخونید.

----------


## uouo

> ...اینقد تاپیک نزنید لطفا...
> برنامه رایگان ۷۵روزه رو بگیرید با اون بخونید و ی سری مباحثشوو حذف کنید...اینترنتتونم قطع کنید.تلگرامتونم پاک کنید.فقط درس بخونید.


دکتر به خاطر یه سری از مشکلات اعصابشون خورده :Yahoo (94):

----------


## kamranhoman

> سلام
> چ رشته ای هستی ؟ ؟ ؟


تجربی

----------


## TeacherBahrami

اگه بهترین استفاده رو از این فرصت ببری ؛ در کنار اینکه گزیده میخونی ، خیلی هم تست کار کنی حتماً می تونی خیلی از عقب موندگی ها رو جبران کنی. از روی بودجه بندی تمرکز روی بخش های پر سوال و بیا پایین

----------


## reza2018

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


تا چند هفته پیش ملت به پزشکی فکر می کرد.....
اری میشه به نظر من زیر10000 وبهترم میشه......
مباحثی که تا حدودی بلدی وتست زیادی دارن رو انتخاب کن وبخون مراقب پیش نیازا و مباحثی که ممکنه با هم ترکیب بشن هم باش

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


سلام هنوز که 60 روز مونده بفهمید چی و چطور بخونید که رتبه خیلی خوبی میارید ...بهتره شروع کنید و فقط بخونید نتیجه بعد از کنکور مشخص میشه

----------


## Ali jk

كنكوراي ١٠ سال پيش و بزني و فيزيك ١ و ٢ و پيش ٢ و شيمي ٢ و پيش وزيست گياهي و پيش ٢ رو بخون رتبه خوب مياري

----------


## mtbkh

من موندم این زیر 30000 کشوری و رتبه های بالاتر از اینو میخوان الان یعنی میخواین بگید ما تا روز کنکورم میخوایم تنبلی کنیم ؟ :Yahoo (31): 

چون کسی که از الان به بالای 3000 فکر بکنه مستقیم داره میگه من میخوام تنبلی کنم..نمیفهمم واقعا...

----------


## rezagmi

> من موندم این زیر 30000 کشوری و رتبه های بالاتر از اینو میخوان الان یعنی میخواین بگید ما تا روز کنکورم میخوایم تنبلی کنیم ؟
> 
> چون کسی که از الان به بالای 3000 فکر بکنه مستقیم داره میگه من میخوام تنبلی کنم..نمیفهمم واقعا...


ایشون واقع بین هستند
فضایی فکر نمیکنند

----------


## mtbkh

ولی من کاملا واقع بینانه گفتم...ایشون واقع بین نیستند اعتماد به نفس ندارن..چیزی که فکر کنم شمایم ندارید....

چون رتبه عالی اوردن از الان به شرط تلاش و پشتکار و اراده عالی چیز غیر طبیعی و فضایی نیست..

فقط اراده میخواد و خودباوری که خیلیا الان ندارن





> ایشون واقع بین هستند
> فضایی فکر نمیکنند

----------


## tear_goddess

به نام خدا 
دعوا ها شروع شد  :Yahoo (21):  
زیست و شیمی رو ب نظر من همه رو باید بخونید !!!اصلا نمیشه حذفش کرد !!! بجز گیاهی ! 
فیزیک و ریاضی هم مبحثی بخونید 
ریاضی رو نمیدونم ولی واسه فیزیک پیش 2 رو خیلیییییی بخونید و نور

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


آره میشه زیر 30 هزار شد ولی باید بخونی ها
روزی چقدر میخونی؟ نمیشه ی دفعه از صفر به 16 ساعت پرش کرد معقول باش شروع کن و کم کم افزایش بده
همه عمومی ها رو میتونی کار کنی و به ی درصد معقول برسی برای دین و زندگی خط ویژه گاج رو کار کنی فکر کنم به نفعت باشه حجمش برای فرصت باقی مونده معقوله و همه چی رو کامل پوشش داده 600 تا هم تست داره زبان انگلیسی هم لغت ها رو کار کن و هر شب دو ریدینگ ی کلوز کار کن اوایل اذیت میشی ولی عادت میکنی عربی ترجمه کار کن بشین تست ترجمه بزن درسته اغلب ترجمه رو با قواعد جواب میدن ولی ترجمه رو به صرف لغات هم اگه کار کنی میتونی جواب بدی ضمن این که قواع بعضی جاها خیلی آسونه مثل انواع مفعول از سوم فقط معتلات رو خواستی حذف کن تا سرعت بگیری عربی گیر دیگه ای نداره ازش نترس بخون و تست آموزشی بزن برا ادبیات هم زبان فارسی رو حذف کن بقیه رو کار کن بره بخصوص هر روز 20 تا قرابت کار کن که 30 35 درصد تا 40 درصد تستها رو شامل میشه
ولی تو اختصاصی ها حتما باید حذف کنی
زمین شناسی رو همینجوری حذف کن بره
ریاضی چیا رو بلدی یا کمابیش خوندی؟بگو تا بگم چیکارش کن
شیمی کارت ی کم که نه،خیلی سخته ولی میشه ی کاریش کرد چون فرصت محدوده توصیه میکنم از خط ویژه گاج استفاده کنی خواستی حذف کنی هم بعدا تصمیم میگیریم ولی با خط ویژه میتونی به درصدی که لازمته برسی به شرطی که خوب کار کنی باهاش هر جایی دیدی گیر داری و نمیفهمی ی سر به درسنامه مبتکران بزن ولی خودت رو زیاد معطل مبتکران نکن
فیزیک پیش رو بخون به استثنای دو فصل اول بعدش وقت آوردی فصل 3 و 4 سوم رو بخون بعدش هم وقت آوردی برو سراغ فصل 4 و 5 و 6 دوم ولی  پیش دو رو حتما باس بتونی تموم کنی و همه سوالاتش رو جواب بدی هم آسونه هم قطعا سوال میدن ازش
اما زیست شناسی:: والا نمیدونم، واقعا جای حذف نداره باید بخونی تست بیس کار کن از آبی کانون ببین کنکورهای اخیر رو چی تمرکز داشتن بیشتر وقتت رو صرف اونها بکن(مثلا فصل دو سال سوم رو بخون ی کم که مباحث یادت افتاد و اینا برو تستهای کنکور رو نگاه کن ببین از کجاها زیاد داده برگرد همون بخش ها رو دقیق و دقیق تر بخون و برو جلو)
اگر مجبور شدی فصل 3 و 4 و 6 و 7 پیش رو حذف ولی پیش دو رو حتما بخون فصل 1 و 2 پیش هم نسبتا آسونه از پایه هم خواستی مسائل ژنتیک رو حذف کن اگه دیدی نمی رسی دو فصل گیاهی سوم رو هم بزار کنار از دوم هم فصل یک رو سریع رد کن زیاد معطل نشی ولی بقیه فصول رو خوب بخون

بصورت  فشرده مختصر و مفید!

----------


## rezagmi

> ولی من کاملا واقع بینانه گفتم...ایشون واقع بین نیستند اعتماد به نفس ندارن..چیزی که فکر کنم شمایم ندارید....
> 
> چون رتبه عالی اوردن از الان به شرط تلاش و پشتکار و اراده عالی چیز غیر طبیعی و فضایی نیست..
> 
> فقط اراده میخواد و خودباوری که خیلیا الان ندارن


پس بسم الله شما از امروز شروع کنید
ظاهرا پشتکار هم دارید 
ببینم رتبه تون چند میشه

----------


## mtbkh

من نیازی ندارم از امروز شروع کنم چون من دو هفتست کتابارو تموم کردم از مهرم دارم درس میخونم....پس نمیشه گفت چون خودم شروع نکردم دارم امید الکی میدم

ولی ناامیدم نمیکنم بقیرو....چیزیو گفتم که کاملا منطقیه و شدنی کنکور اونقدم که ماها بزرگش کردیم بزرگ نیست جناب..




> پس بسم الله شما از امروز شروع کنید
> ظاهرا پشتکار هم دارید 
> ببینم رتبه تون چند میشه

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


اصن فازتونو درک نمی کنم....چرا هی میاین میپرسین اگه از الان بخونم میشه یا نمیشه؟؟؟اصن نشه مهم اینه که تلاشتو کردی...اصن نشه مگه سال دیگه نمی خوای بشینی پشت کنکور خب فک کن از الان می خوای بشینی بخونی برای کنکور 97...اصن چرا به این فک کنی ک نشه آدم با آدم فرق می کنه...به این فک کن ک حتی ی صفحه خوندنم ممکنه رتبتو کلی تغییر بده...پس به جای اینکه زمانت رو با نمی شه و میشه های دیگران و خودت هدر بدی ی یاعلی بگو و بشین درستو بخون...از الان شماره ی معکوس کنکور رو برای خودت شروع کن

----------


## rezagmi

> من نیازی ندارم از امروز شروع کنم چون من دو هفتست کتابارو تموم کردم از مهرم دارم درس میخونم....پس نمیشه گفت چون خودم شروع نکردم دارم امید الکی میدم
> 
> ولی ناامیدم نمیکنم بقیرو....چیزیو گفتم که کاملا منطقیه و شدنی کنکور اونقدم که ماها بزرگش کردیم بزرگ نیست جناب..


موفق باشید

----------


## alireza378

> موفق باشید


این "موفق باشید" از 100 تا فحش بدتر بود داداش :d  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا با جمله ی "موفق باشید" حال نمیکنم. شاید بخاطر اینه که زیر همه ی برگه امتحانی ها مینویسنش..
ولی حرفتو قبول دارم. باید واقع بین بود

----------


## Mariyana

> سلام.من از اول سال تا الان هیچی نخوندم و پایه ام متوسطه.حدود 30 هزار کشوری و پایین اون رو میخوام.میشه بهش رسید؟براش چیکار کنم؟چیارو بخونم؟چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟یکی با شرایط من با تمام توانش و 16 ساعت مطالعه میتونه به چه رتبه ای برسه؟دارم از استرس تموم میشم


30 هزار؟
ببین بستگی داره میخوای اب تو دلت تکون نخوره تفریحات و استراحت کامل اره بخونی میشه 
ولی زیر هزارم میشه نمونش خودم که 21  روز پیش از عمومیا شروع کردم الانم درصد کسایی زدم که از اول سال میخونن حتی بهتر الانم چسبیدم تخصصی روزی مفید 12 ساعت بخون با برنامه و تست زیاد زیر 10  هزاری

----------


## unlucky

:troll (18):

----------


## hamed_habibi

منطقه سه بااین درصد ها رتبت زیر 2000قطعا فایل پیوست 70278

----------


## reza2018

> اصن فازتونو درک نمی کنم....چرا هی میاین میپرسین اگه از الان بخونم میشه یا نمیشه؟؟؟اصن نشه مهم اینه که تلاشتو کردی...اصن نشه مگه سال دیگه نمی خوای بشینی پشت کنکور خب فک کن از الان می خوای بشینی بخونی برای کنکور 97...اصن چرا به این فک کنی ک نشه آدم با آدم فرق می کنه...به این فک کن ک حتی ی صفحه خوندنم ممکنه رتبتو کلی تغییر بده...پس به جای اینکه زمانت رو با نمی شه و میشه های دیگران و خودت هدر بدی ی یاعلی بگو و بشین درستو بخون...از الان شماره ی معکوس کنکور رو برای خودت شروع کن


تورو خدا به ما نودو هفتیا رحم کنید فقط یه بار میتونیم کنکور بدیم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Farhadmed96

اگ من پر ی کیسه پول داشته باشم میش باش چنتا ماشین خرید؟
اول بگو اون پولت دلار یا ریال تا بعد دوستان راهنماییت کنن
فکن ۳۰فصل زیست داریم
هر ۲روز یکی بخونی روز کنکور میاد
ولی ناامید نشو و ادامه بده

----------


## _Senoritta_

> تورو خدا به ما نودو هفتیا رحم کنید فقط یه بار میتونیم کنکور بدیم


من خودمم 97 ام...

----------


## reza2018

> من خودمم 97 ام...


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> منطقه سه بااین درصد ها رتبت زیر 2000قطعا فایل پیوست 70278


این درصدا بین 11تا12هزاره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

برو تخمین رتبه بزن


> این درصدا بین 11تا12هزاره

----------


## Arya3f

از الان بگير فقط شيمي و زيست يا اگه فكر ميكني شيمي برات سخته زيست و فيزيك بخون با ادبيات و ديني ... يعني چهار درس پر ضريب و مهم رو بگير بخون اگه بتوني ادب و ديني رو بالا ٨٠ و زيست رو بالا ٧٠ و شيمي رو حدود ٥٠ ( مايل به طرف بالا) بزني عاليه بقيه درس هارو هرچي بلد بودي مثلا رياضي درحد 20 درصد ...
زيست و شيمي معجزه ميكنن

رتبه 753 منطقه ٢ كنكور ٩٥ .....

----------


## sahelam

تخمین رتبه زدم اتفاقا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## kurdish boy

شصت روز ..فرصت کمی هس ولی فرصت کمی نیس ..تاحالا هیچی نخوندی مشکلی نیس چرا مشکلی هس ..این کلمات رو برا دو شخص میشه به کاربرد یک شخصی که درسا رو خوب خونده قطعا ارامش ذهنی بیشتری داره دومیش شخصی که الان یاد کنکور افتاده و میخواد یه خودی نشون بده به این شخص توصیه میکنم ادبیات رو پنجاه بزنه عربی چهل دینی شصت زبان سی درصد زمین ده درصد ریاضی 25درصد فیزیک 20درصد زیست 31درصد شیمی هم بین سی تا چهل به نتیجه خیلی خوبی میرسه چون با نزدیک شدن به کنکور کارایی مغز شما بیشتر میشه .

----------


## hamed_habibi

​عزیز برو تخممین رتبه گزینه دو دقیق درصد هارو بزن..اگه اون عددی ک میگفتی داد رو اسکرین بگیر بزار


> تخمین رتبه زدم اتفاقا

----------


## Gladiolus

> ولی من کاملا واقع بینانه گفتم...ایشون واقع بین نیستند اعتماد به نفس ندارن..چیزی که فکر کنم شمایم ندارید....
> 
> چون رتبه عالی اوردن از الان به شرط تلاش و پشتکار و اراده عالی چیز غیر طبیعی و فضایی نیست..
> 
> فقط اراده میخواد و خودباوری که خیلیا الان ندارن


رتبه عالی یعنی چند؟

----------


## mtbkh

یعنی اگه از الان خستگیو بهانه و تنبلیو بزارید کنارو فقط بخونید اونم با برنامه عالی و ساعت مطالعه بالا...که بنظرم میشه..ما خودمونو توی ساعت محدود کردیم

میشه پزشکیم اورد....

میدونم یک عده الان دربرابر این حرفم خیلی جبهه میگیرن..اونم افراد بیماره انجمنن...که ذهنشونو محدود کردن...بحث من اونا نیستن..طرف حرفم کسایین که عاشق هدفشونن و میتونن با اراده قوی از الان بخونن...بیاین خودمونو گول نزنیم...نمیتونمو نشدنو این حرفا همش تفکرات ذهن بیماره...از الان اگه بخوای پزشکی بیاری باید کر باشی کور باشی....

ببخشید رک حرف زدم ولی توی این انجمن زیاد شدن تعداد ادمایی که بقیرو عین خودشون بی اراده میبینن...یا فکر میکنن چون اونا از اول خوندن بقیه حق ندارن قبول بشن...

نه کنکور هیچی نیست..هیچی..بیاید بزرگش نکنیم..اونایی که طی مدت کم نتیجه گرفتن هیچی از بقیه کم ندارن جز اراده...اونا حقشونو میگیرن..براشون هیچکسو هیچ چیزم مهم نیست...





> رتبه عالی یعنی چند؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​موافقم شدید


> یعنی اگه از الان خستگیو بهانه و تنبلیو بزارید کنارو فقط بخونید اونم با برنامه عالی و ساعت مطالعه بالا...که بنظرم میشه..ما خودمونو توی ساعت محدود کردیم
> 
> میشه پزشکیم اورد....
> 
> میدونم یک عده الان دربرابر این حرفم خیلی جبهه میگیرن..اونم افراد بیماره انجمنن...که ذهنشونو محدود کردن...بحث من اونا نیستن..طرف حرفم کسایین که عاشق هدفشونن و میتونن با اراده قوی از الان بخونن...بیاین خودمونو گول نزنیم...نمیتونمو نشدنو این حرفا همش تفکرات ذهن بیماره...از الان اگه بخوای پزشکی بیاری باید کر باشی کور باشی....
> 
> ببخشید رک حرف زدم ولی توی این انجمن زیاد شدن تعداد ادمایی که بقیرو عین خودشون بی اراده میبینن...یا فکر میکنن چون اونا از اول خوندن بقیه حق ندارن قبول بشن...
> 
> نه کنکور هیچی نیست..هیچی..بیاید بزرگش نکنیم..اونایی که طی مدت کم نتیجه گرفتن هیچی از بقیه کم ندارن جز اراده...اونا حقشونو میگیرن..براشون هیچکسو هیچ چیزم مهم نیست...

----------


## amir22

از الان آدم بخواد رتبه زیر 1000 بیاره میشه ها
ولی باید بلد باشی چجوری از وقتت استفاده کنی
متاسفانه من بلد نیستم
باید آدم بدونه چی بخونه چه جوری بخونه 
مثلا الان یکی بیاد به من بگه زبانفارسی رو 
چجوری بخونم اصلا بخونم یا ارزش نداره

----------


## Aminsa

> از الان آدم بخواد رتبه زیر 1000 بیاره میشه ها
> ولی باید بلد باشی چجوری از وقتت استفاده کنی
> متاسفانه من بلد نیستم
> باید آدم بدونه چی بخونه چه جوری بخونه 
> مثلا الان یکی بیاد به من بگه زبانفارسی رو 
> چجوری بخونم اصلا بخونم یا ارزش نداره


داداش اگه عزمت راسخه!! میشه عمومیا رو تا حد خوبی رسوند! همین زبان فارسی شما اگه بیست روز جدی بهش وقت بدی از 5 حداقل 3 رو میتونی جواب بدی بعدم الان اینقدر مطلب در مورد منابع خوب و مشاوره هست که بعیده ندونین!فقط میمونه تلاش شما!

----------


## amir22

> داداش اگه عزمت راسخه!! میشه عمومیا رو تا حد خوبی رسوند! همین زبان فارسی شما اگه بیست روز جدی بهش وقت بدی از 5 حداقل 3 رو میتونی جواب بدی بعدم الان اینقدر مطلب در مورد منابع خوب و مشاوره هست که بعیده ندونین!فقط میمونه تلاش شما!


درسته ولی مشاور رایگان نیست و همه نمیتونن 
مشاور داشته باشن 
هر بار میام زبانفارسی بخونم زود خسته میشم
خیلی حجم مطالبش زیاد هست و به نظرم وقتگیره

----------


## sahelam

> ​عزیز برو تخممین رتبه گزینه دو دقیق درصد هارو بزن..اگه اون عددی ک میگفتی داد رو اسکرین بگیر بزار


من قلمچی زدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> من قلمچی زدم


براگزینه دوهم زدم رتبه کل میادزیر2000ولی رتبه زیرگروه یک بین9000تا10000پس یعنی کاربردی نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​برای کسی ک میخواد یکسال بمونه خوبه..درضمن اگه زیست بالا بزنه میتونه امید ب دارو داشته باشه..


> براگزینه دوهم زدم رتبه کل میادزیر2000ولی رتبه زیرگروه یک بین9000تا10000پس یعنی کاربردی نداره

----------


## reza9898s

دوستان چطور ممکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه واقعا راس باشه پس بد به دلتون راه ندین همه قبولیم

----------


## amir_usj

> من نیازی ندارم از امروز شروع کنم چون من دو هفتست کتابارو تموم کردم از مهرم دارم درس میخونم....پس نمیشه گفت چون خودم شروع نکردم دارم امید الکی میدم
> 
> ولی ناامیدم نمیکنم بقیرو....چیزیو گفتم که کاملا منطقیه و شدنی کنکور اونقدم که ماها بزرگش کردیم بزرگ نیست جناب..


کنکور بزرگ نیست ؟؟
چطور می تونید همچین حرفی رو بزنید 
پس تکلیف 580 هزار نفری که پشتشن چیه شاید نصف اینا دوست داشته باشن پزشکی قبول شن 
به اونام  همینو میگید 
حتی رتبه های برترم این حرفو نمی زنن !
کنکور بزرگ ترین و مهمترین آزمون کل زندگیمونه 
خواه یا ناخواه تو کل زندگیتون تاثیر میزاره 
چه گریه ها و آه و افسوس ها که پشتش نبوده 
بزرگ فرض کردن کنکور لزومن این معنی رو نمی ده که اونو مثل یه غول تصور کنیم یا یه هدف دست نیافتنی نه این طور نیست 
که البته فکر کنم شمام منظورت همین بود 
بگذریم 
پ.ن: دلم برا این جور تاپیکا تنگ شده بود دیگه میخواستم خودم یکی بزنم که دوستمون زحمتشو کشیدن  :Yahoo (4):  
حامد کجاییییی؟
دقیقن کجایی؟

----------


## Aminsa

> کنکور بزرگ نیست ؟؟
> چطور می تونید همچین حرفی رو بزنید 
> پس تکلیف 580 هزار نفری که پشتشن چیه شاید نصف اینا دوست داشته باشن پزشکی قبول شن 
> به اونام  همینو میگید 
> حتی رتبه های برترم این حرفو نمی زنن !
> کنکور بزرگ ترین و مهمترین آزمون کل زندگیمونه 
> خواه یا ناخواه تو کل زندگیتون تاثیر میزاره 
> چه گریه ها و آه و افسوس ها که پشتش نبوده 
> بزرگ فرض کردن کنکور لزومن این معنی رو نمی ده که اونو مثل یه غول تصور کنیم یا یه هدف دست نیافتنی نه این طور نیست 
> ...


دوست عزیز واقعا کنکور چیزه بزرگی نیست!اگه فارغ التحصیل باشید و کنکور رو گذرونده باشید متوجه میشین که شاید حتی نشه اونو جزو اتفاقای مهمخ زندگی قرار داد!منظورم این نیست که اصلا مهم نیست منظورم اینه که بعد کنکور اینقدر اتفاقای جدی تر رخ میده که میشه از کنکور صرف نظر کرد!مشکل همه ی اون 500 هزار نفری که میگین پشت کنکور موندن دو چیزه! یا تلاش کافی نمیکنن یا درست درس نمیخونن!!منظور از درست درس خوندن اینه که 80 درصد بچه ها اصلا نحوه ی مطالعه ریاضی و فیزیک رو بلد نیستن! و اون رو مثل دینی میخونن حتی شاید یه سری از رتبه برتر ها هم این شکلی موفق شدن!اگه کسی بلد باشه درست درس بخونه تو یه ساعت مطالعه معمولی هم میتونه یه رتبه دو یا سه رقمی راحت بیاره!در ضمن اگه همین 500 هزار نفر از اول دبیرستان با یه ساعت مطالعه خیلی خیلی متوسط مطالعه میکردن قطعا کنکور مانعه بزرگی به حساب نمیومد یه مشکلم همینه !همه سه سال عشق و حال میکنن بعد سال کنکور میزنن تو سر خودشون!البته همونطور که یالا گفتم تو یه چن ماه هم با درست درس خوندن میشه یه رتبه خیلی خوب با ساعت مطالعه متوسط آورد و قطعا کنکور اون چیزی نیست که شما تو ذهنتون ازش ساختین!!ان شاا... تو کنکور و بقیه مراحل زندگیتون موفق باشین.

----------


## amir_usj

> دوست عزیز واقعا کنکور چیزه بزرگی نیست!اگه فارغ التحصیل باشید و کنکور رو گذرونده باشید متوجه میشین که شاید حتی نشه اونو جزو اتفاقای مهمخ زندگی قرار داد!منظورم این نیست که اصلا مهم نیست منظورم اینه که بعد کنکور اینقدر اتفاقای جدی تر رخ میده که میشه از کنکور صرف نظر کرد!مشکل همه ی اون 500 هزار نفری که میگین پشت کنکور موندن دو چیزه! یا تلاش کافی نمیکنن یا درست درس نمیخونن!!منظور از درست درس خوندن اینه که 80 درصد بچه ها اصلا نحوه ی مطالعه ریاضی و فیزیک رو بلد نیستن! و اون رو مثل دینی میخونن حتی شاید یه سری از رتبه برتر ها هم این شکلی موفق شدن!اگه کسی بلد باشه درست درس بخونه تو یه ساعت مطالعه معمولی هم میتونه یه رتبه دو یا سه رقمی راحت بیاره!در ضمن اگه همین 500 هزار نفر از اول دبیرستان با یه ساعت مطالعه خیلی خیلی متوسط مطالعه میکردن قطعا کنکور مانعه بزرگی به حساب نمیومد یه مشکلم همینه !همه سه سال عشق و حال میکنن بعد سال کنکور میزنن تو سر خودشون!البته همونطور که یالا گفتم تو یه چن ماه هم با درست درس خوندن میشه یه رتبه خیلی خوب با ساعت مطالعه متوسط آورد.


تعریف هر کس از بزرگ بودن متفاوته 
برا من کنکور قابل احترامه 
اینکه تو آینده اتفاق زیاد میفته رو قبول دارم 
ولی خب کنکوره که حداقل جهت این اطفاقاتو مشخص میکنه نمی شه واقن نادیدش گرفت 
من با nتا رتبه برتر حرف زدم باور کن روش درس خوندنشون اونقدرا هم چیز عجیب قریبی نیست 
بعضیا انگار از اول روش خوندنشونو پیدا میکنن این روش مخصوص خودشونه شاید به درد منو تو نخوره اینکه یه نفر میتونه بی وقفه 7 یا 8 ساعت بخونه(خودم دیدم ) و یکی باید هر 1.5 ، یه ربع  استراحت کنه
جالب اینجاست که هر دوشون هم توی درس موفق بودن 
قبول دارم مشکل بعضیا اینکه هنوز روش درس خوندنشونو پیدا نکردن 
به نظرم اون 580 هزار نفر 500هزار نفرش فقط باسه خنده اسم نوشتن نمونش پسر خاله خودم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir_usj

> دوستان چطور ممکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه واقعا راس باشه پس بد به دلتون راه ندین همه قبولیم فایل پیوست 70299


احتمالا با سهمیه قبول شده

----------


## Aminsa

> تعریف هر کس از بزرگ بودن متفاوته 
> برا من کنکور قابل احترامه 
> اینکه تو آینده اتفاق زیاد میفته رو قبول دارم 
> ولی خب کنکوره که حداقل جهت این اطفاقاتو مشخص میکنه نمی شه واقن نادیدش گرفت 
> من با nتا رتبه برتر حرف زدم باور کن روش درس خوندنشون اونقدرا هم چیز عجیب قریبی نیست 
> بعضیا انگار از اول روش خوندنشونو پیدا میکنن این روش مخصوص خودشونه شاید به درد منو تو نخوره اینکه یه نفر میتونه بی وقفه 7 یا 8 ساعت بخونه(خودم دیدم ) و یکی باید هر 1.5 ، یه ربع  استراحت کنه
> جالب اینجاست که هر دوشون هم توی درس موفق بودن 
> قبول دارم مشکل بعضیا اینکه هنوز روش درس خوندنشونو پیدا نکردن 
> به نظرم اون 580 هزار نفر 500هزار نفرش فقط باسه خنده اسم نوشتن نمونش پسر خاله خودم


بله دقیقا نکته اینه که هیچ روش عجیبی برای درس خوندن وجود نداره ! منم منظورم همینه شاید شما منظورمو بد متوجه شدین!منظور من اینه که آموزش و پرورش ما فکر کردن رو دانش آموزا یاد نداده!یعنی دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک که نیازه به درک و فهم و الگو سازی و فکر کردن داره تبدیل شده به یه درسی مثل دینی!!! بچه ها بدون این که بفهمن چی میخونن فقط میخونن!به نوعی دارن حفظ میکنن و قدرت استدلال و استنتاج ندارن حتی به نظرم یه سری از رتبه برتر ها هم این مشکل رو دارن این که با خر زدن زیاد فقط انواع مسئله ها رو حفظ کردن و چون کنکور قالبی تقریبا تکراری داره و میشه حتی دروس اختصاصی رو هم فقط با حفظ کردن مدل های مختلف مسئلش البته با خرزدن زیاد حفط کرد نتیجه میگیرن!

----------


## Navid70

عزیز اینجا زیر 30هزار کار نمیکنن دوستان فقط زیر 1000 در 60 روز :Yahoo (83): 
رو عمومیا وقت بذار بعلاوه زیست و مطالب حفظی شیمی

----------


## amir_usj

> بله دقیقا نکته اینه که هیچ روش عجیبی برای درس خوندن وجود نداره ! منم منظورم همینه شاید شما منظورمو بد متوجه شدین!منظور من اینه که آموزش و پرورش ما فکر کردن رو دانش آموزا یاد نداده!یعنی دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک که نیازه به درک و فهم و الگو سازی و فکر کردن داره تبدیل شده به یه درسی مثل دینی!!! بچه ها بدون این که بفهمن چی میخونن فقط میخونن!به نوعی دارن حفظ میکنن و قدرت استدلال و استنتاج ندارن حتی به نظرم یه سری از رتبه برتر ها هم این مشکل رو دارن این که با خر زدن زیاد فقط انواع مسئله ها رو حفظ کردن و چون کنکور قالبی تقریبا تکراری داره و میشه حتی دروس اختصاصی رو هم فقط با حفظ کردن مدل های مختلف مسئلش البته با خرزدن زیاد حفط کرد نتیجه میگیرن!


مهم نتیجست تو چی کار به بقیش داری  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب اونایی که صرفن حفظ میکنن به نظرم خیلی کمن (من که تا حالا ندیدم یارو بیاد حفظ کنه مسئله ها رو ) 
... نه مثل اینکه هر جور فکر میکنم نمیشه 
درسته تکراریه ولی خب دیگه اینجوریم نیست که حفظ کنی و بیای بالای 50 بزنی 
مگه گواه قلم چیه  :Yahoo (4):  تازه اونم خیلیا 100 نمی زنن با اینکه سوال و جوابش رو دارن

----------


## mtbkh

نه اقای محترم منظور من اصل خوده کنکور نیست..چون اصلش سرنوشت ادمو تعیین میکنه..معلومه مهمه ...منظور من اینه که بعضیا فکر میکنن باید به روش خاصی درسارو بخونن..فکر میکنن بقیه که قبول میشن شاخ و دم دارن یا نابغه های جامعه هستن...کنکورو ماها سختش کردیم..انقدر توی گوشمون خودندن مهمه فکر میکنن یک عده مهم بودن یعنی اینکه سوالاش فضاییه خارج از کتاب میاد...یدلیل سیاه لشکر بودنم همینه از یکجایی به بعد نمیخونن چون خودشونو کم میبینن...حس خودکم بینی..فکر میکنن که دیگه دنیا به اخر رسیده....و یک عده انسان فرصت طلب هم از روی ندونم کاری دامن میزنن به این تفکرات که اره تو نمیتونی قبول بشی و از الان رتبه خوب نمیتونی بدست بیاری...که همین افراد جز اون دسته از ادمای ترسو هستن....







> تعریف هر کس از بزرگ بودن متفاوته 
> برا من کنکور قابل احترامه 
> اینکه تو آینده اتفاق زیاد میفته رو قبول دارم 
> ولی خب کنکوره که حداقل جهت این اطفاقاتو مشخص میکنه نمی شه واقن نادیدش گرفت 
> من با nتا رتبه برتر حرف زدم باور کن روش درس خوندنشون اونقدرا هم چیز عجیب قریبی نیست 
> بعضیا انگار از اول روش خوندنشونو پیدا میکنن این روش مخصوص خودشونه شاید به درد منو تو نخوره اینکه یه نفر میتونه بی وقفه 7 یا 8 ساعت بخونه(خودم دیدم ) و یکی باید هر 1.5 ، یه ربع  استراحت کنه
> جالب اینجاست که هر دوشون هم توی درس موفق بودن 
> قبول دارم مشکل بعضیا اینکه هنوز روش درس خوندنشونو پیدا نکردن 
> به نظرم اون 580 هزار نفر 500هزار نفرش فقط باسه خنده اسم نوشتن نمونش پسر خاله خودم

----------


## Aminsa

> مهم نتیجست تو چی کار به بقیش داری 
> ولی خب اونایی که صرفن حفظ میکنن به نظرم خیلی کمن (من که تا حالا ندیدم یارو بیاد حفظ کنه مسئله ها رو ) 
> ... نه مثل اینکه هر جور فکر میکنم نمیشه 
> درسته تکراریه ولی خب دیگه اینجوریم نیست که حفظ کنی و بیای بالای 50 بزنی 
> مگه گواه قلم چیه  تازه اونم خیلیا 100 نمی زنن با اینکه سوال و جوابش رو دارن


بماند!!!منظورم از حفظ کردن این چیزی که شما گفتی نبود!!!!شاید تو دانشگاه متوجه بشین!!

----------


## amir_usj

> نه اقای محترم منظور من اصل خوده کنکور نیست..چون اصلش سرنوشت ادمو تعیین میکنه..معلومه مهمه ...منظور من اینه که بعضیا فکر میکنن باید به روش خاصی درسارو بخونن..فکر میکنن بقیه که قبول میشن شاخ و دم دارن یا نابغه های جامعه هستن...کنکورو ماها سختش کردیم..انقدر توی گوشمون خودندن مهمه فکر میکنن یک عده مهم بودن یعنی اینکه سوالاش فضاییه خارج از کتاب میاد...یدلیل سیاه لشکر بودنم همینه از یکجایی به بعد نمیخونن چون خودشونو کم میبینن...حس خودکم بینی..فکر میکنن که دیگه دنیا به اخر رسیده....و یک عده انسان فرصت طلب هم از روی ندونم کاری دامن میزنن به این تفکرات که اره تو نمیتونی قبول بشی و از الان رتبه خوب نمیتونی بدست بیاری...که همین افراد جز اون دسته از ادمای ترسو هستن....


حرفی نیست 
امیدوارم شما امسال رتبه خوبی بیارید 
پ.ن:سوالای خارج از کشور به نظرم سخت تر از داخلن
شما الان خارج امتحان میدید یا میاید داخل  :Yahoo (4): ؟؟

----------


## mtbkh

ممنونم شمایم همینطور
اااا شمایم فهمیدید  :Yahoo (117): 

سخت تر که نیستن ولی من ایران کنکور میدم ارامش روانی بیشتر دارم 



> حرفی نیست 
> امیدوارم شما امسال رتبه خوبی بیارید 
> پ.ن:سوالای خارج از کشور به نظرم سخت تر از داخلن
> شما الان خارج امتحان میدید یا میاید داخل ؟؟

----------


## amir_usj

> بماند!!!منظورم از حفظ کردن این چیزی که شما گفتی نبود!!!!شاید تو دانشگاه متوجه بشین!!


می دونم چی میگی منظورت اینکه یارو میاد تیپای های مختلف سوالهایی که امکان داره تو کنکور بیاد رو ، روشون تمرکز میکنه و خیلی تست ازشون حل میکنه تا اگه شبیهشون تو آزمون اومد دیگه فکر نکنه که باید چی جوری حلشون کنه
انقدر این سوالارو کار میکنه که ملکه ذهنش میشه 
و با دیدن سوال در جا راه حل میاد تو ذهنش 
به نظرم این روش خیلی هم خوبه فکر کردین تو زمان یک دقیقه دیگه وقتی هم برای تحلیل سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک می مونه ؟؟؟ 
فکر کردین چرا هر سال طراح سوال یه سری تستا رو با تیپای تکراری میده ؟؟؟ چرا هر سال ایده سوالا رو عوض نمی کنن ؟چرا نمیان کلا سوالای جدید بدن ؟یعنی واقن نمی تونن ؟؟
کنکور سخت نیست فقط ریزه کاری زیاد داره 
مطمئن باش همه ی رتبه برتر ها از حداقل هوش تحلیلی برخوردارن
لازم نیست که حتمن دانشگاه برم که این چیزارو بفهمم :Yahoo (4): 
اون صرفن یه مثال بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir_usj

> ممنونم شمایم همینطور
> اااا شمایم فهمیدید 
> 
> سخت تر که نیستن ولی من ایران کنکور میدم ارامش روانی بیشتر دارم


من تستای ریاضی و فیزیک خارجو که از روی کتابا میزنم وقتی با داخل مقایسه میکنم میبینم یه خرده لم دار ترن حالا نمی دونم گزینش شده اینجوریه یا اینکه واقن سخت ترن

----------


## mtbkh

خوبه باز ...بقیه که فکر میکنن دانش اموزای خارج از کشور میرن 20 میگیرن میان...هرکی به من میرسه میگه شماها الکی نمره میگیرید  :Yahoo (21): 

به هرحال امیدوارم امسال همه نتیجه دلخواهشونو بگیرن اوناییم که تا الان نخوندن یک حرکتی بکنن



> من تستای ریاضی و فیزیک خارجو که از روی کتابا میزنم وقتی با داخل مقایسه میکنم میبینم یه خرده لم دار ترن حالا نمی دونم گزینش شده اینجوریه یا اینکه واقن سخت ترن

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دعوا نکنید...

----------


## amir_usj

> ​دعوا نکنید...


فازت چیه تو ؟
کی با کی دعوا کرد 
خیلی دوستانه داشتیم درباره کنکور بحث میکردیم 
من مگه توام که با بقیه دعوا کنم  :Yahoo (4):  شوخی

----------


## khansar

اقا من یه رفیق دارم تازه شروع کرده حدود دو هفتست یه جوری داره میخونه فکر کنم بزشکی دولتی بیاره تو همین دوماه .ازمون که از خودش میگیره عالی داره بیش میره

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دمش گرم


> اقا من یه رفیق دارم تازه شروع کرده حدود دو هفتست یه جوری داره میخونه فکر کنم بزشکی دولتی بیاره تو همین دوماه .ازمون که از خودش میگیره عالی داره بیش میره

----------


## khansar

اره واقعا


> ​دمش گرم

----------


## kamranhoman

تو حرف همه شک بود راهنمایی دقیقی هم نشد بجز بعضی ها.یعنی این رتبه ای که گفتم اینقدر سخته؟

----------


## kurdish boy

> تو حرف همه شک بود راهنمایی دقیقی هم نشد بجز بعضی ها.یعنی این رتبه ای که گفتم اینقدر سخته؟


سخت نمیدونم بستگی به تلاش ادم داره برای این رتبه عمومی رو چهل واختصاصی رو سی بزن حتی رتبه شما بهتر هم میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

بستگی به سطح درسیو هدف و علاقه و تلاشش داره خوب نمیشه دقیق گفت ....

تایم مطالعه بالا نیاز داره هر کسی که میخاد یه تکونی بخوره

----------


## amir22

سلام 
استارتر یه لحظه بیا تو تایپیک

----------

